# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Njëqindvjetori i lindjes së Enver Hoxhës - a dimë të shkruajmë pa emocione?

## projekti21_dk

Ditë më parë qe ditëlindja e Enver Hoxhës - 100 vjetori. Deshëm nuk deshëm, si emër ka mbetur në histori dhe historia nuk fshihet me gomë: _këtë e duam, këtë po e fshijmë._
Kur lexon për Enver Hoxhë has në dy lloje shkrimesh: aso që e ngrisin në qiell dhe aso që e plandosin për tokë. E keqja është se të dy palët shkruajnë me emocione. Kjo nuk më pëlqen.
Unë për veten time po deklarohem: Deri vonë kam folur me emocion për të dhe i kam përkitur grupit të parë. Tani flas me gjuhën e arsyes duke thënë: _PO kjo ka qenë e mirë, por kjo mund të ishte edhe më ndryshe._
Unë do të kërkoja prej jush të shkruani në Enver Hoxhën, por pa emocione. 

Ju faleminderit!

..................................................  ................................
_Mos shkruaj gjë kur je me nerva; sepse, kur plaga e gjuhës është më më e keqe se e shpatës, mendo çfarë mund të jetë ajo e penës._

----------


## white-knight

Po te flasim drejte dhe me paanshmeri.
Regjimi pati te mirat dhe te keqijat e veta sic c do regjim tjeter.Te mirat ishin shteti solid.Nuk ishte krime.Strukturat e rendit ishin te mira.Strukturat arsimore gjithashtu.
Ne disa fusha kemi disa arritje.
1.Akademine e Shkencave qe sic e kam permendur konsolidoi historine dhe prejardhjen  iliro-shqiptare.
2.Instituti i gjuhes shqipe.Nje arritje shume e madhe per kombin tone.
3.Industria dhe niveli ekonomik deri ne nje fare viti.

Problemi eshte se c do gje e ish regjimit i adresohet komunizmit si veper e saj dhe shihet si nje gje qe nuk na intereson.Sic ishte djegja e fabrikave ne mase ne vitet 90 gje qe e filloi ekonomine nen zero.
Njerezit harrojne qe kombi shqiptar ekzistoi edhe ne ato 50 vjet regjim dhe ato arritje qe pati nuk ishin "merite" apo pasoje vetem e komunizmit, por ishin edhe arritje te tyre.Te vete njerzve te thjeshte.

Sa per ane negative ka sa te duash si psh lufta e klasave,idiotsite e sigurimit te shtetit,mungesa e fjales se lire,mungesa e prones private e shume te tjera qe edhe vete dreqi si mban mend.Personalisht kam te pushkatuar ne fis nga ish regjimi por vlerat qe ka nuk ia mohoj.

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Po te flasim drejte dhe me paanshmeri.
> Regjimi pati te mirat dhe te keqijat e veta sic c do regjim tjeter.Te mirat ishin shteti solid.Nuk ishte krime.Strukturat e rendit ishin te mira.Strukturat arsimore gjithashtu.
> Ne disa fusha kemi disa arritje.
> 1.Akademine e Shkencave qe sic e kam permendur konsolidoi historine dhe prejardhjen  iliro-shqiptare.
> 2.Instituti i gjuhes shqipe.Nje arritje shume e madhe per kombin tone.
> 3.Industria dhe niveli ekonomik deri ne nje fare viti.
> 
> Problemi eshte se c do gje e ish regjimit i adresohet komunizmit si veper e saj dhe shihet si nje gje qe nuk na intereson.Sic ishte djegja e fabrikave ne mase ne vitet 90 gje qe e filloi ekonomine nen zero.
> Njerezit harrojne qe kombi shqiptar ekzistoi edhe ne ato 50 vjet regjim dhe ato arritje qe pati nuk ishin "merite" apo pasoje vetem e komunizmit, por ishin edhe arritje te tyre.Te vete njerzve te thjeshte.
> ...


Të lumtë "white-knight", je përgjigjur burrërisht.
Ke harrur edhe një të dhënë dhe t'i bëje katra, pra:
4. Me gjithë "varfërinë" që kishte Shqipëria ishte vendi i parë në Europë që ka bërë elektrifikimin e 100% të vendit.

----------


## white-knight

> 4. Me gjithë varfërinë që kishte Shqipëria ishte vendi i parë në Europë që ka bërë elektrifikimin e 100% të vendit.


"Varferi".Mendohet qe Shqiperia rreth viti 1975 ka qene ekonomikisht me mire se Greqia.Me vone erdhi edhe prishja e marredhenieve me Kinen dhe ngelem fare pa "prinder".Normalisht qe do binim me koke poshte se ku tjeter do e gjenim mbeshtetjen.Doli edhe "klani pucist" rreth mesit te viteve 70 me Beqir Ballukun i pasuar nga i Madhi Gjeneral Petrit Dume,atdhetar i madh dhe i pashoq,njerez qe u pushkatuan padrejtesisht nga regjimi me akuzen e grushtit te shtetit kur qellimi i vetem i ketyre ishte hapja me Europen ne nje moment vendimtar ku ekzistone industria ne lulezimin e saj dhe ekzistone edhe soliditeti i shtetit per ta bere nje hap te tille por ketu skixofrenia e diktatorit e ndaloi kete gje.Qe do ishte nje bekim per atdheun tone sepse niveli i Shqiperise nqs do i kishin hapur dyert Europen ne vitet 70 mund te ishte me i larti ne Ballkan si minimumi i mundshem.

p.s Enveri  e dogji vendin por jo sepse nuk e donte,por sepse nuk e dinte se c fare po bente me marrezine e vet qe shihte c do gje si konspiracion.

----------


## Tigrimelara

Gabimi me i madh eshte IZOLIMI i Shqiperise.
Merita me e madhe eshte ruajtja dhe edukimi i Kombit (aslimilim total do te psonin Shqiptaret jashta kufinjve)

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Gabimi me i madh eshte IZOLIMI i Shqiperise.


Ke të drejtë, por mos harro faktorin kohë, kur aso kohe Shqipëria vërtet nga të gjitha anët ishte e rrethuar me armiq!

----------


## alibaba

> Unë për veten time po deklarohem: Deri vonë kam folur me emocion për të dhe i kam përkitur grupit të parë. Tani flas me gjuhën e arsyes duke thënë: PO kjo ka qenë e mirë, por kjo mund të ishte edhe më ndryshe.
> Unë do të kërkoja prej jush të shkruani në Enver Hoxhën, por pa emocione.


Kështu edhe unë thoja se njeriu i ka dy këmbë. Komshiu im thoshte se njeriu i ka 4 këmbë. Pra ishim në konflikt për një kohë të gjatë dhe flisnim me emocione.

Pas një kohe shumë të gjatë e gjetëm zgjidhjen. E gjetëm një mesatare. Nuk i ka dy këmbë, as nuk i ka katra, por i ka tri këmbë.

Pra gjeje vetë se sa mund të jetë e drejtë kjo mënyrë e të menduarit.

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Kështu edhe unë thoja se njeriu i ka dy këmbë. Komshiu im thoshte se njeriu i ka 4 këmbë. Pra ishim në konflikt për një kohë të gjatë dhe flisnim me emocione.
> 
> Pas një kohe shumë të gjatë e gjetëm zgjidhjen. E gjetëm një mesatare. Nuk i ka dy këmbë, as nuk i ka katra, por i ka tri këmbë.
> 
> Pra gjeje vetë se sa mund të jetë e drejtë kjo mënyrë e të menduarit.


Mirë që nuk e keni gjetur se ka 5 këmbë!

----------


## Tigrimelara

> Ke të drejtë, por mos harro faktorin kohë, kur aso kohe Shqipëria vërtet nga të gjitha anët ishte e rrethuar me armiq!


Armiqt ishin te regjimit apo te Shqiperise ?

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Armiqt ishin te regjimit apo te Shqiperise ?


Për armiqtë e jashtëm e kam fjalën.

----------


## white-knight

Mos i ngaterroni gjerat.
Fqinjet si Jugosllavia e Greqia ishin armiq te Shqiperise pavarsisht se ishin edhe armiq te regjimit.Ndersa armiqte perendimore te quajtur "imperialist" ishin armiqte e regjimit.

----------


## Tigrimelara

> Për armiqtë e jashtëm e kam fjalën.


Ok e kuptoj deri sa pati alence me Sovjetiket ok, ok edhe me Kinen por se kuptoj si u be e gjithe Bota ARMIK, pse nuk mundi te beje miq, zgjodhi IZOLIMIN.

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Mos i ngaterroni gjerat.
> Fqinjet si Jugosllavia e Greqia ishin armiq te Shqiperise pavarsisht se ishin edhe armiq te regjimit.Ndersa armiqte perendimore te quajtur "imperialist" ishin armiqte e regjimit.


Dhe armiq ishin imperialistët. Besoj ta kesh lexuar librin "Unë Ramiz Alia dëshmoi për historinë"!

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Ok e kuptoj deri sa pati alence me Sovjetiket ok, ok edhe me Kinen por se kuptoj si u be e gjithe Bota ARMIK, pse nuk mundi te beje miq, zgjodhi IZOLIMIN.


sepse asnjë nuk ishin të sinqertë ndaj Shqipërisë dhe shqiparëve!

----------


## Tigrimelara

> sepse asnjë nuk ishin të sinqertë ndaj Shqipërisë dhe shqiparëve!


Pse askush nuk ishte mik i Shqiperise dhe Shqiptarve Serbi hangri BOMBA.                            Roft Izolimi kthehemi perseri se te gjithe s'jane te sinqerte.

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Pse askush nuk ishte mik i Shqiperise dhe Shqiptarve Serbi hangri BOMBA.                            Roft Izolimi kthehemi perseri se te gjithe s'jane te sinqerte.


Këtu janë dy çështje
1. Interesi amerikan...
2. Ndërhyrja u bë se po bëhej një etnocid barbar i paparë dhe i padëgjuar si ky!

----------


## brooklyn2007

Teme e sterkonsumuar. Zoti ju dhente fuqi qe te flisni akoma per fatkeqesine me te zeze te Shqiptareve. Kjo fjalia e fundit pa emocione fare. Perkundrazi, ne menyre shume te natyrshme.

----------


## Albo

A mund te shkruaje pa emocione per Enver Hoxhen nje shqiptar i cili vuajti burgun apo kampin e internimit te atij rregjimi komunist?!
A mund te shkruaje pa emocione ai fshatari i pashkolle qe Partia dhe Shoku Enver i beri pashaportizimin ne Tirane dhe e veshi me pushtet duke e kthyer nga askushi ne dikushi?!

Sigurisht qe jo.

Ajo qe me gezon mua eshte fakti se sot kemi nje brez te ri shqiptaresh, 20 vjecare qe jane lindur e rritur ne liri, dhe jo si zogj te ndrydhur dhe burgosur si ato 5 brezat e shqiptareve qe paten fatin e keq te jetojne nen komunizem.

Albo

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Teme e sterkonsumuar. Zoti ju dhente fuqi qe te flisni akoma per fatkeqesine me te zeze te Shqiptareve. Kjo fjalia e fundit pa emocione fare. Perkundrazi, ne menyre shume te natyrshme.



sepse kur mendon ndryshe edhe flet ndryshe. Pastaj shqiptarët kanë edhe një fjalë, kur thuhet: "*I keq ishte, ama hakun jepja*". Ky ka qenë qëllimi i bisedës. Apo ka lindur edhe një fjalë tjetër kohëve të fundit: "*Më mirë ishim kur keq ishim*"!

----------


## altruisti_ek84

> sepse kur mendon ndryshe edhe flet ndryshe. Pastaj shqiptarët kanë edhe një fjalë, kur thuhet: "*I keq ishte, ama hakun jepja*". Ky ka qenë qëllimi i bisedës. Apo ka lindur edhe një fjalë tjetër kohëve të fundit: "*Më mirë ishim kur keq ishim*"!


Qe ka qen regjim famkeq dhe mizor e kam ditur, por qe ka qen kaq i afte dhe ka arritur tju shperlaj trurin kaq bukur kete e mesova tash.

Edhe nje sqarim per disa postime qe i lexova ketu. Miladin Popoviq me urdherin e Josip Broz Titos e themeloi partin komuniste ne Shqiperi me ne krye nja nga kretenat me mizor qe njeh historia e njerzimit, Enver Hoxhen.

----------

